# Gold Pin Connector AMP



## amon13 (Mar 26, 2012)

The Honda connectors don't contain pm ok.
Gold Pin Connector AMP 
4 LB of Partly Gold Plated Recovery scraps, 1,812 g, Pin Connectors 
Contains: ~ 10,360 pins Partly Gold Plated
for $84.70
is it worth?


----------



## bigjohn (Mar 26, 2012)

How is this related to refining???? :roll:


----------



## joem (Mar 27, 2012)

bigjohn said:


> How is this related to refining???? :roll:


He joined on my birthday, maybe?? Huh? ok it's a stretch.


----------



## amon13 (Mar 27, 2012)

bigjohn said:


> How is this related to refining???? :roll:


Why should be??????


----------



## Harold_V (Mar 29, 2012)

amon13 said:


> bigjohn said:
> 
> 
> > How is this related to refining???? :roll:
> ...


Because this forum isn't here to act as a clearing house for car parts. Doing so is considered spamming, which generally results in being banned. If the post above does not relate to the subject matter of the board, please remove the contents. If you fail to respond, I'll do it, but you'll be banned in the process. 

Harold


----------



## rusty (Mar 30, 2012)

amon13 said:


> NEW Honda connectors!!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/FANUC-HONDA-CONNECTORS-MR-50f-52-pieces-and-MR-50M-52-pieces-/270940933768?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f15568e88




As I understand this Fanic Honda manufactures various electrical connecters,for both industry and military. Could you give us more detail on your connectors, are they gold plated pins, if so are they industrial or military spec.


----------

